# Warped OSB



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm getting ready to enclose part of my garage/basement for a wood working shop to keep sawdust in one place. I bought some 1/4 in. OSB from Lowe's. It is warped like a washboard. I have it sitting flat on the floor with the 2×4's on top of the OSB. Some of the OSB is about 3 or 4 inches from the floor. Should I keep it or return it? Will it flatten in a few days? The next step up is about double the price of the OSB. Thanks!
Oh yes, going to suggest that they put some 2×12's under the OSB so it doesn't sag between the large I-beams used for a rack.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Knothead62,

Well….. more than likely, if you took it back to the same place, you'd probably get the same stuff that you bought… 1/4" is really thin, and does warp easily…..Just put it down, glue it and screw it…it'll straighten out…
Maybe…. OR…... Maybe you could wet it down real good, lay it flat, put some heavy weights on it, and let it dry out flat….I did that with some 3/4" ply one time that warped…..when it dried, it was flat….just leave it for a day or two and see what happens…....worked for me…....Good luck either way…....


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

lay it on the grass for a few hours .


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Bob, I agree with you because the grass has moisture in it. What I do with warped lumber.. I wet (really spray water, soaking is much better provided it is weather classed like marine plywood) then clamp them on a granite or just strong flat boards. Do not sundry but just let it dry. Good way is after a day, you need air to pass trough the wood, then you need a spacer for the flat board and the wood to be dried just like how the new cut lumbers being stacked in kiln drying….


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Rick - just use it as is - it will conform to whatever it's attached to.


----------

